# B&Q



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I walked into B&Q the other day and was approached by some old guy dressed in orange who asked me if I wanted decking? Fortunately I got my punch in first so that was the end of that one.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Golden Oldie lol


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------

